# Hot spot?



## Lsremley (Apr 13, 2021)

Our sweet Ellie is a little over a year and has developed these patches at both rear haunches. They don’t seem to bother her but are unsightly. This is not our first golden and we have dealt with many a hot spot in our previous dogs. This is totally different. Any ideas about what they could be. She developed them about a month ago.


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

You should post a better quality image but at first glance this either looks like a hot spot quite healed or not one at all.
They’re on the same spot on both of her legs? Can you show a photo of her whole body where they’re obvious?


----------



## Lsremley (Apr 13, 2021)

She is in being spayed today after having gone through one heat. Will post a full picture of her when she is up and moving. That being said, the spots are in exactly the same place on both sides. Right where the hip meets the torso, in the fold. There is definitely hyper pigmentation there but she doesn’t chew at it Like one would see with a hot spot. The vet is stymied also. We will try a steroid spray just in case it is hot spot related. Just wondered if anyone else has seen this in their goldens. Other than those two spots her coat is perfect.


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

Given the bilateral nature of these, I would suspect these are not hot spot related. Literature suggests there is a condition in dogs called “cyclical or seasonal flank alopecia” which can present with hyperpigmentation. I still truly don’t understand why it would be symmetrically bilateral


----------



## Lsremley (Apr 13, 2021)

Tagrenine said:


> Given the bilateral nature of these, I would suspect these are not hot spot related. Literature suggests there is a condition in dogs called “cyclical or seasonal flank alopecia” which can present with hyperpigmentation. I still truly don’t understand why it would be symmetrically bilateral


The vet did mention that. Common mostly to bulldogs but can be seen in goldens. Perhaps that is what it is. It is bilateral but left is much worse than right.


----------



## ScottyUSN (Jul 18, 2011)

Dark pigment on a Golden is fairly common and nothing to be concerned about if they are not itching.


----------

